# ID please



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

photos soon


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## toddy1964 (Jan 24, 2010)

1 - maybe some sort of velvet gecko
2 - possibly a wood mulch slider (lerista muelleri)


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 24, 2010)

I will have a crack im thinking:
1- _Christinus marmoratus_
2- The skink in the second picture im thinking it's in the _Hemiergis _Genus, either it is _Hemiergis quadrilineata _or _Hemiergis peronii_.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Acrochordus;
2- The skink in the second picture im thinking it's in the [I said:


> Hemiergis [/I]Genus, either it is _Hemiergis quadrilineata _or _Hemiergis peronii_.
> Thanks Tim.



Believe it is Hemiergis quadrilineata going by my guide which is a bit dated i think the gecko is Phyllodactylus marmoratus (Marbled gecko).
I should have stated they are both found in the Perth coastal region.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim is correct with ID's both are common around perth, that is either a huge marbled gecko or shes got small hands. thanks for posting.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Tim and Gecko75. So is my I.D. of the gecko incorrect or has the Genus changed. And her hands are small but it was a rather large gecko


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 24, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Thanks Tim and Gecko75. So is my I.D. of the gecko incorrect or has the Genus changed. And her hands are small but it was a rather large gecko


 
genus changed to christinus, so you are still correct.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2010)

cheers think i better update my books got caught out with another id recently, thing is book was only purchased a month ago


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 24, 2010)

steve1 said:


> cheers think i better update my books got caught out with another id recently, thing is book was only purchased a month ago


I wouldn't worry about it as there is allways constant changes to the scientific names and Genus, but it wont hurt to update
Thanks Tim.


----------

